# Lubix Can Take Into Aeroplane?



## TanLaiChen (Aug 6, 2011)

so....Lubix can or not..take into aeroplane?
maru can or not?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 6, 2011)

I've taken maru on before, but was kinda hidden.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Aug 6, 2011)

where u hidden????haha


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2011)

TanLaiChen said:


> where u hidden????haha


 
Put it in a balloon and swallow the balloon, always works.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 6, 2011)

Condoms are my preferred.

But seriously - http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Publictransport/AirtravelintheUK/DG_078179 - this is for britain - I'd suggest you check with departure and arrival countries regs though.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Put it in a balloon and swallow the balloon, always works.



I remember someone in twisty puzzles suggested getting a holey megaminx and putting in center caps
Obviously put it in the inside.

But seriously, see Above post


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've flown in the US several times with various sizes in my carry-on, as well as having hundreds checked in with my luggage. (Pelican cases)

No problems. 

I would double check the rules where you are flying still the same. 

- Pixel -


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 6, 2011)

TanLaiChen said:


> so....Lubix can or not..take into aeroplane?
> maru can or not?


 
Check your luggage in. 
The 100ml limit is confined to your 'carry-hand luggage'. They can be strict about hand carry (and anything that looks suspicious)

Unfortunately, lubix comes in a _syringe_...

Dont see any problem taking maru


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 6, 2011)

I had maru in my checked in baggage no problems at all


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 6, 2011)

When I'd fly from Sydney to Melbourne for competitions, I'd have lubix (large size) with me in my bag. There wasn't any issue taking it =)


----------



## izovire (Aug 6, 2011)

Singapore might confiscate it from you (They like to take everything!).

Like other people say, check with the countries you're visiting before traveling with it.


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 6, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> When I'd fly from Sydney to Melbourne for competitions, I'd have lubix (large size) with me in my bag. There wasn't any issue taking it =)


 
Wow. I flew to Perth recently and I could not believe the level of checks...

Bags scan, body scan and random body frisk...

Edit: It is worse in Thailand...


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 6, 2011)

I have never had any problems at all. I brought them in my carry on, they didn't care.
Once though, the person took out ALL my cubes and made me put them all back in saying: "Do it quick, you're holding up the line". 

I hate TSA.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 6, 2011)

in singapore once they took my diabetic friends insulin syringes away and waited till his bloodsugar went dangerously low then they gave him his stuff...


----------



## ianography (Aug 6, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> in singapore once they took my diabetic friends insulin syringes away and waited till his bloodsugar went dangerously low then they gave him his stuff...


 
What?! That's awful! TSA is terrible.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> What?! That's awful! TSA is terrible.


 
yeah they were unhappy.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 6, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> in singapore once they took my diabetic friends insulin syringes away and waited till his bloodsugar went dangerously low then they gave him his stuff...


 
Googled "TSA" and this was one of the links: http://overheadbin.msnbc.msn.com/_n...egnant-flier-says-tsa-confiscated-her-insulin


----------



## Godmil (Aug 6, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> I remember someone in twisty puzzles suggested getting a holey megaminx and putting in center caps
> Obviously put it in the inside.


That's gatta be the most suspicious thing ever when it goes through the scanner.


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 6, 2011)

I recently got stopped at security because they couldn't figure out what in the world my Megaminx was.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 7, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> I recently got stopped at security because they couldn't figure out what in the world my Megaminx was.


 
It is a dodecahedron puzzle, and how many adults would have never seen a 12 sided 3 dimensional object? People are so stupid nowadays.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2011)

Whenever I bring a bunch of cubes and other puzzles I put them all in an open bag when they're going through the scanner, that way the security people aren't nearly as confused when they see odd-shaped colourful plastic things on the screens. I've never been stopped at security. :3

Bringing Maru lube was never an issue for me, I didn't even ever have to put it in a separate bag with other liquids/gels.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 7, 2011)

izovire said:


> Singapore might confiscate it from you (They like to take everything!)


 
I'm not sure if that's part of their policy at airports there, but it might just be corruption at the laborer level stealing stuff. There might be an issue with petty thievery and stuff being stolen, not confiscated by the authorities. Tends to happen in some countries.


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I'm not sure if that's part of their policy at airports there, but it might just be corruption at the laborer level stealing stuff.



Doubt that's true for Singapore with their strict laws. Probably they confiscate based on "better to err and confiscate than to allow it to pass thro".

But I agree it does happen in some countries (being thro one with this happening).


----------

